

Ask HN: Difference between comments/discuss? - heelhook

On my list of submissions I see each story has a link that to the comments section of the submission, sometimes the link is "comments" and sometimes the link is "discuss".<p>Does anybody know why that is?<p>Example: https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=scottcha
======
blockjack
As far as I am aware, the link to the comments section appears as 'discuss'
until there are one or more comments, at which point it changes to 'x
comments'.

~~~
heelhook
Check out entry number 1, 2 and 7 of
<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=scottcha>

1: discuss, no entries 2: comments, entries 7: "1 comment", entries

